# First Cycle off the Pill... CD 31 low pain.. Ovary? Meaning?



## Sammerson0814 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi!!!

I recently stopped using birthcontrol and I have yet to get my period. I understand it can take up to 3 months for me to strart, and even longer to get regular. Yesterday and today I have had low pain in my abdomen, around where I assume my left ovary. I dont know if this is late ovulation? Or something else. I was just at the doctors office on the 16th of April complaining of cramps with the period coming off the pill. I usually never had cramps the last 4 years I was on the pill. She did an exam and said everything was fine. So what could this pain be? is AF coming? Ovualtion? or something else??

oh p.s. my CM is very dry, but my Cervix is not very low, kind of in the middle.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

sounds possible to be AF coming.

Have you considered charting? That would help a LOT to answer this question if you had been doing this.

As for the cervix... mine could be soft and high right up until half hour before AF came some cycles!


----------



## Sammerson0814 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have considered charting but I dont know where to start. Any suggestions?


----------



## M.Q. (Sep 5, 2009)

Read: *Take Charge of Your Fertility*

Visit: www.fertilityfriend.com and set up a free account. There are more (some say better) charting programs/websites out there, but a lot of women here use FF and it's at least a good place to start, and it's FREE.

Buy: a basal body thermometer. These are available at most drug stores and online and can be found at many price points: from $10-ish for a Walgreens or other store brand to upwards of $300-$600 for the Lady Comp/ Baby Comp.

Post: to MDC boards.







Ask questions- there are threads in the TTC and Family Planning areas that are populated with ladies who have been at it for a long time and have been successful at avoiding and achieving pregnancies through Fertility Awareness.

Best of luck to you!!!
-MQ


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M.Q.* 
Read: *Take Charge of Your Fertility*

Visit: www.fertilityfriend.com and set up a free account. There are more (some say better) charting programs/websites out there, but a lot of women here use FF and it's at least a good place to start, and it's FREE.

Buy: a basal body thermometer. These are available at most drug stores and online and can be found at many price points: from $10-ish for a Walgreens or other store brand to upwards of $300-$600 for the Lady Comp/ Baby Comp.

Post: to MDC boards.







Ask questions- there are threads in the TTC and Family Planning areas that are populated with ladies who have been at it for a long time and have been successful at avoiding and achieving pregnancies through Fertility Awareness.

Best of luck to you!!!
-MQ











and really you dont need the super fancy expensive ones, they just need to be sensitive and accurate, so the Walgreens would be just fine (but leave it in a minute or so after it beeps to be sure that you get an accurate reading)


----------



## Sammerson0814 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you. What day do I start charting? Do I have to wait now until I fet AF before I can start accurately charting? That could be forever!!!


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I would start charting now personally.
When I went off the pill after many years and my period was right on schedule from what I remember.


----------



## Sammerson0814 (Apr 6, 2010)

I went out and bought the Walmart thermometer last night. I took my temp thismornig, before I got out of bed. But the pain is still here. How long will this last beofre I need to see my doctor? I have an appointment on the 18th anyway, but i dont want to waste time bringing it up if its nothing. It is not unbearable, but more like annoying. Not to mention I woke up completely congested and I have a sore throat. I feel like I have been hit by a Mac truck!!!

thanks for listening to my venting. Any advice is appreciated, even "calm down psycho girl!!!" lol


----------



## Lady Mayapple (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm on cycle 3 off the Pill. I had to be on it for a year to resolve some hormonal issues. My period came back instantly







However, THIS time the intense ovulation pain has returned. I have a near-constant ache in my lower abdomen and lots of watery CM for the past two days. You could just be very sensitive like me and ovulation causes the discomfort. Sometimes my ovulation pain is worse than the period cramping. Give your body a few months to straighten out. And as other posters suggested, charting isn't a bad idea, if only to give you an idea of what your body is up to.


----------



## Sammerson0814 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you Lady Mayapple! I am gettin annoyed because now I am at CD 44 and still no AF, although changes in CM make me think my body may be on a good track. I will try to be patient and wait. This, however, is not my strong suit.


----------

